# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  sve vrste stolica kod dojenčadi

## nataša

imam bebu staru nepunih 8 tjedana. od 5 tjedna je isključivo dojena, a od tad i kreću muke po stolici, tj. ja ih vidim kao muke, one to vjerovatno nisu..ali ne znam
dakle stolica je bila  eksplozivna, pa rijetka, pa jako vodenasta, pa je bila i zelenkasta, pa još neke boje, pa dva dana smrdljiva, pa lijepa žuta , ali rijetka, pa sa bijelim zrncima, pa bez, pa kuvanje u crijevima, pa nema toga, pa jedan dan dvije baš baš proljevaste stolice, pa onda dva dana nema stolice i sad, nakon dva dana nemanja stolice danas baš tekuća skroz, ono ne kašasta već voda, žuto-smeđkasta, ma više žuta...proljev. dva puta...


pijemo unazad 7 dana prolife, 1,5 ml svaki dan.

muka mi je otvarat pelenu već!!!!!!!!!!!!
pomagajte savjetima, m olim vas

----------


## mikka

ja bi rekla da je sve ok, moji su svi redom imali takve, svakakve. nisam im nista davala od dodataka, samo su sisali do 6 mj pa dohrana, onda se stolica malo stabilizira

----------


## artep

*nataša* tako slično i kod nas,stari smo otprilike isto s tim da smo mi na ciki od početka,pokušala par puta dati AD
(pa ja stalno to krivim)
uglavnom je to vodena stolica od žute do zelene
a bila je i eksplozivna i pjenasta i dva puta malo neugodnijeg mirisa...i tako svakakva
evo juče prva zelena,fuj,druga prekrasna žuta sa zrncima,pa ti budi pametan

ni ja neznam što je....jel to normalno!?

----------


## mikka

pjena je valjda od zraka u crijevima, a to bi objasnjavalo i eksplozije i zelenu boju. neki kazu da moze biti i znak gljivica (soor) ali kod nas nije bilo (valjda  :Grin: ). moja politika je da se ne zabrinjavam oko takvih stvari dok mi se beba cini normalna. ne mogu sve bebe imati uvijek isti drek, kao zlatnozuti, mos mislit. to je mit  :Grin:

----------


## laumi

nataša, kakav je bebi prirast na težini? s koliko je rođena, koja je bila najmanja težina?

kažeš da je od 5. tjedna isključivo dojena. kako je hranjena do tada, izdojeno mlijeko, AD, kombinirano? dodaješ li još nešto (čajevi)?

koliko dugo traje podoj? osjećaš li možda da ti mlijeko jako ide (šprica?) kako se beba ponaša na dojci (ljuti se, zagrcava, ...)? kako mijenjaš dojke, koliko često? daješ li u jednom podoju jednu dojku ili obje?

----------


## laumi

kakva je bebi guza, jesi li primijetila možda crvenilo/nadraženost?
vidiš li bebi u ustima bijele naslage ili možda da joj usna šupljina ima onako neki sedefasti sjaj?
kako si tebi bradavice (možda ljuskave, peku li, jesu li promijenile boju)?

----------


## nataša

> nataša, kakav je bebi prirast na težini? s koliko je rođena, koja je bila najmanja težina?
> 
> kažeš da je od 5. tjedna isključivo dojena. kako je hranjena do tada, izdojeno mlijeko, AD, kombinirano? dodaješ li još nešto (čajevi)?
> 
> koliko dugo traje podoj? osjećaš li možda da ti mlijeko jako ide (šprica?) kako se beba ponaša na dojci (ljuti se, zagrcava, ...)? kako mijenjaš dojke, koliko često? daješ li u jednom podoju jednu dojku ili obje?


do 5. tjedna hranjena je kombinacija dojenje, adaptirano, malo (kršitelj koda), probali hip pa bilo prerijetka szolica od hipa.  čaj ne pije, pila je dok je bilo i adaptiranog.  mlijeko mi jako ide, zagrcava se i ljuti, pogotvo pred kraj, valda je već tad puna zraka, riojetko kad podoj završimo mirno i sneno, uglavnom u plaču.  zagrce ne se koji put.   
podoj traje cca 15-20 minuta max. pokušam s jednom dojkom, no često joj nije dost, pa bude ljuta, ili joj se jednostavno ne da vući pa hoće da ide lagano. ja ju prebacim na drugu onda......

rođena je s 3850, za mjesec dana, a to je bilo tad kad saM KOMBINIRALA SVAŠTA DOBILA JE 750 GR. 

Eto..šta sad kažeš?

----------


## laumi

je li vagana otkada je samo na tvojem mlijeku?

u kojem je položaju dojiš? bilo bi dobro dojiti u položajima u kojima gravitacija ne bi dodatno potpomagala nagli tok mlijeka: ti sjediš zavaljena prema natrag ili čak ležiš na leđima, a beba potrbuške na tebi. ili ležiš na boku, beba leži uz tebe. kad osjetiš da se mlijeko počelo otpuštati, možeš pustiti da prvih nekoliko mlazove isteče u pelenu ili ručnik i staviti dijete na dojku kad se tok mlijeka malo uspori. 
bilo bi dobro dijete staviti da podrigne par puta u toku podoja.
isto tako, nemoj čekati da dijete jako ogladni, doji češće. tako vjerojatno neće jako revno sisati i time jako podražavati bradavicu pa bi onda i mlijeko trebalo ići nešto slabije.

čini mi se da je kod vas problem u neravnoteži prednjeg mlijeka, koje sadrži puno laktoze (i to uzrokuje ove eksplozivne stolice) i zadnjeg, masnog mlijeka koje dolazi na kraju podoja. znači, dijete vjerojatno, zbog jakog refleksa otpuštanja mlijeka, zagrcava, proguta puno zraka i osim toga popije puno prednjeg mlijeka bogatog laktozom i sve to uzrokuje ove tegobe koje ima.

važno je da dijete dođe do tog zadnjeg, masnog mlijeka pa mu možeš, kad vidiš da više nije zadovoljno na jednoj dojci, pripomoći kompresijama i tek onda, ako dijete želi još sisati, prebaciti ga na drugu dojku. (idući podoj započinješ na onoj dojci s kojom ste završili prethodni podoj.) nemoj je prebacivati na drugu dojku dok nije dobro ispraznila prvu.

kako su ti dojke, jesu li prepunjene? ako jesu, dok dijete ne isprazni prvu dojku, a u drugoj osjećaš nelagodu, možeš tu drugu malo izdojiti, ali samo malo, tek toliko da ti popusti pritisak.

----------


## laumi

i još jedno pitanje, kakav je položaj bebe na dojci - je li cijelim tijelom okrenuta prema tebi? kako hvata bradavicu? trebala bi uhvatiti, uz bradavicu, i čim veći dio areole. usne bi joj trebale čim više biti izvrnute prema van i jezik bi trebao biti vidljiv.

molim te, odgovori mi još na ovo:



> vidiš li bebi u ustima bijele naslage ili možda da joj usna šupljina ima onako neki sedefasti sjaj?
> kako si tebi bradavice (možda ljuskave, peku li, jesu li promijenile boju)?

----------


## nataša

> i još jedno pitanje, kakav je položaj bebe na dojci - je li cijelim tijelom okrenuta prema tebi? kako hvata bradavicu? trebala bi uhvatiti, uz bradavicu, i čim veći dio areole. usne bi joj trebale čim više biti izvrnute prema van i jezik bi trebao biti vidljiv.
> 
> molim te, odgovori mi još na ovo:



baš htjedoh odgovorit,  plakala mi je u krevetiću dok sam pisala, mislim da ima  soor, tj. mene bole bradavice, a ona ima nešto bijelkasto po ustima, i  na desnima...već nekih 5 dana mažem nas rojazolom. patronažne su bile, kažu nije tipični soor, što god to značilo... a moje bradavice su roskaste još uvijek i nakon 5 dana mazanja, no puno manje bole. čak imam i one oštre bolove u grudima povremeno, no isto, otkad mažem, manje
  Misliš da je to uzrok  i ovih proljevaastih stolica? msilim, očito nema proljev, inače bi bio češće, zar ne?

----------


## laumi

da, to može biti i soor. najbolje bi bilo otići liječniku da pogleda.
u međuvremenu ti izbjegavaj slatko, rafinirane proizvode i proizvode od bijelog brašna. povećaj unos jogurta.

ako koristiš jastučiće za upijanje mlijeka, mijenjaj ih često, da ti bradavice ne budu u vlažnome.
svakodnevno mijenjaj ručnike i grudnjak. kremu maži nakon podoja (i djetetu i sebi) i nemoj dojiti 15 minuta do pola sata nakon apliciranja kreme.
terapiju treba nastaviti još 7-10 dana nakon prestanka simptoma, kako se gljivice ne bi vratile.

nemoj zanemariti ni savjete u vezi prednjeg/zadnjeg mlijeka.

----------


## marusha99

> imam bebu staru nepunih 8 tjedana. od 5 tjedna je isključivo dojena, a od tad i kreću muke po stolici, tj. ja ih vidim kao muke, one to vjerovatno nisu..ali ne znam
> dakle stolica je bila  eksplozivna, pa rijetka, pa jako vodenasta, pa je bila i zelenkasta, pa još neke boje, pa dva dana smrdljiva, pa lijepa žuta , ali rijetka, pa sa bijelim zrncima, pa bez, pa kuvanje u crijevima, pa nema toga, pa jedan dan dvije baš baš proljevaste stolice, pa onda dva dana nema stolice i sad, nakon dva dana nemanja stolice danas baš tekuća skroz, ono ne kašasta već voda, žuto-smeđkasta, ma više žuta...proljev. dva puta...
> 
> 
> pijemo unazad 7 dana prolife, 1,5 ml svaki dan.
> 
> muka mi je otvarat pelenu već!!!!!!!!!!!!
> pomagajte savjetima, m olim vas



Kad izlijecite soor (ako ga imas) pokusaj sto manje misliti o kakici I kakva ce ti biti, sto prije prestanes se brinut o tome, to ce vam objema bit bolje.  A kad ne budes obadala onda ce kakica bit bas onako "po knjizi"
Kad se sjetim ja sam se znala preznojiti od nervoze prije nego li bi mojoj bebi promijenila pelenu, nocima ne bih mogla zaspati razmisljajuci o boji/konzistenciji/kolicini. Sad mi je smijesno kad se toga sjetim, a tad sam samo o tome razmisljala I opterecivala se., ali valjda sve su mlade mame takve

----------


## mishekica

> nemoj je prebacivati na drugu dojku dok nije dobro ispraznila prvu.


Ni nakon 3,5 mjeseca dojenja ne kužim kad je dojka ispražnjena. Može neki opis?  :Smile: 
Već sam pisala na nekoj drugoj temi - koliko god da Mini sisa i koliko god da mi se dojka doima praznom, kad ju probam stisnuti, mlijeko i dalje izlazi...

----------


## nataša

> Ni nakon 3,5 mjeseca dojenja ne kužim kad je dojka ispražnjena. Može neki opis? 
> Već sam pisala na nekoj drugoj temi - koliko god da Mini sisa i koliko god da mi se dojka doima praznom, kad ju probam stisnuti, mlijeko i dalje izlazi...


i ja se pitam!
 a još molim za savjet kako da bebi liječim soor, lako sebi namažem bradavice, ali kako njoj????

----------


## mishekica

> a još molim za savjet kako da bebi liječim soor, lako sebi namažem bradavice, ali kako njoj????


Tamo piše da se daje na žličicu... Možeš probati staviti na prst pa bebi u usta. Ili na dudu, ako je koristiš. Beba će to dalje sama razmljackati. Eventualno možeš malo (prstom) namazati po desnima ako su i one zahvaćene.

----------


## laumi

provjeri s patronažnom ili pedijatrom je li ovaj Rojazol kojeg imaš onaj koji može i djetetu u usta
aplicira se prstom u djetetovu usnu šupljinu, trebalo bi pisati u uputama

----------


## laumi

što se tiče ovoga što ste pitale kako prepoznati kad je dojka prazna - nikad nije potpuno prazna, budući da se mlijeko konstantno stvara. uzima se da je davanje jedne dojke unutar 2-3 sata (iznimno, kod nekih žena s vrlo obilnom produkcijom, 4 sata)  dovoljno vremena da beba dođe do masnog mlijeka

----------


## mishekica

> provjeri s patronažnom ili pedijatrom je li ovaj Rojazol kojeg imaš onaj koji može i djetetu u usta


Mislim da je dovoljno pogledati piše li na kutiji "oralni gel". Tako je na našem...

----------


## mishekica

> što se tiče ovoga što ste pitale kako prepoznati kad je dojka prazna - nikad nije potpuno prazna, budući da se mlijeko konstantno stvara. uzima se da je davanje jedne dojke unutar 2-3 sata (iznimno, kod nekih žena s vrlo obilnom produkcijom, 4 sata)  dovoljno vremena da beba dođe do masnog mlijeka


To je onda kao onaj "block feeding" o kojemu je bilo riječi...
Dobro, onda mislim da je kod nas OK.  :Smile:

----------


## laumi

ima ovdje nešto http://kellymom.com/bf/got-milk/basi...roduction-faq/, skrolajte prema dnu

----------


## laumi

> To je onda kao onaj "block feeding" o kojemu je bilo riječi...
> Dobro, onda mislim da je kod nas OK.


da, to bi bio block feeding i preporuča se kod majki koje imaju (pre)obilnu produkciju

----------


## laumi

još jedan znak da je dojka gotovo ispražnjena je pojava masnog, gušćeg mlijeka (kad stisnete bradavicu da provjerite ima li još što)

----------


## mishekica

> još jedan znak da je dojka gotovo ispražnjena je pojava masnog, gušćeg mlijeka (kad stisnete bradavicu da provjerite ima li još što)


Da, to se događa. I onda ja čekam da ona to pojede.  :Grin:

----------


## laumi

mishekica, kako malena dobiva na težini?

----------


## mishekica

Jako dobro, rekla bih. Već je u bolnici, prije otpusta, počela dobivati. U prosjeku je to oko kile mjesečno (prvi mjesec nešto više, drugi i treći malo manje). Pedijatrica ni patronažna ni u jednom trenutku nisu dovele njeno napredovanje u pitanje. A ni mi. Bogme ju je sve teže nositi.  :Smile:

----------


## laumi

onda nemaš nikakvih dilema, radiš kako treba

----------


## nataša

> Kad izlijecite soor (ako ga imas) pokusaj sto manje misliti o kakici I kakva ce ti biti, sto prije prestanes se brinut o tome, to ce vam objema bit bolje.  A kad ne budes obadala onda ce kakica bit bas onako "po knjizi"
> Kad se sjetim ja sam se znala preznojiti od nervoze prije nego li bi mojoj bebi promijenila pelenu, nocima ne bih mogla zaspati razmisljajuci o boji/konzistenciji/kolicini. Sad mi je smijesno kad se toga sjetim, a tad sam samo o tome razmisljala I opterecivala se., ali valjda sve su mlade mame takve


kakve su vaše stolice bile?
evo mi unazad dva dana imamo krasnu žutu TEKUĆINU, i to samo malo ako prducne ili slično! koju upije pelena..nemam riječi više..ona je vesela, razdragana, jede ko ko prava, pelena puna piškenja.....

----------


## Jadranka

Cekaj jos da ti pozeleni...  :Wink:  I moj je sa soor-om imao eksplozivne stolice... a uglavnom je imao bas tekuce stolice, sve do uvodjenja dohrane (na tezini je dobro dobivao).

----------


## martinaP

*nataša*, ako dijete dobiva na težini ok, ne gledaj puno u pelenu, svega ćeš se nagledati  :Smile: . Moji su isto imali kakica svih boja i konzistencija, nije me to brinulo (osim kad je kakica siva prema bijelome - takve su imali samo u nekim virozama).

----------


## marusha99

> kakve su vaše stolice bile?
> evo mi unazad dva dana imamo krasnu žutu TEKUĆINU, i to samo malo ako prducne ili slično! koju upije pelena..nemam riječi više..ona je vesela, razdragana, jede ko ko prava, pelena puna piškenja.....


Sve boje I sve kao sto si ti opisala, a najvise je smrdjela nekakva zelenasta sluz koje bi bilo malo a zvucalo je kao atomska bomba kad bi se pokakila, ajme kad se sjetim. Pa sluzasta sa nekakvim smedjim nitima.
Koliko sam bilaisprepadana da bi znala, nakon sto bi bebu odnijela muzu, vratit se u WC, odmotat pelenu I proucavat kakicu, ajme meni... I sto sam se ja vise brinula to je kakica losije izgledala.
I onda jednog dana se probudis, ne mislis vise o toj kakici niti koliko je pojela, jesam li imala 2ili3 let down-a na svakoj siki tijekom podoja, I sve nekako krene svojim tokom I napokon pocnes uzivat u bebi, u dojenju, u svemu

----------


## nataša

> Sve boje I sve kao sto si ti opisala, a najvise je smrdjela nekakva zelenasta sluz koje bi bilo malo a zvucalo je kao atomska bomba kad bi se pokakila, ajme kad se sjetim. Pa sluzasta sa nekakvim smedjim nitima.
> Koliko sam bilaisprepadana da bi znala, nakon sto bi bebu odnijela muzu, vratit se u WC, odmotat pelenu I proucavat kakicu, ajme meni... I sto sam se ja vise brinula to je kakica losije izgledala.
> I onda jednog dana se probudis, ne mislis vise o toj kakici niti koliko je pojela, jesam li imala 2ili3 let down-a na svakoj siki tijekom podoja, I sve nekako krene svojim tokom I napokon pocnes uzivat u bebi, u dojenju, u svemu


  sve si lijepo opisala, dam bebu mužu i u wc promatrat pelenu temeljito..užas..... sad smo u fazi nemanja kakice, samo prducne i za malu žličicu izađe žućkaste tekućine koju pelena upije i to je sve, tako već par dana :/   No pokušat ću ne pravit od veselog i naprednog djejeta bolesnika!

----------


## Kaae

Da vam pricam malo o zelenom govancetu?  :lool:

----------


## BusyBee

Aaaa Kaae  :Laughing:

----------


## artep

> Da vam pricam malo o zelenom govancetu?


može

----------


## nataša

> može


x

----------


## mishekica

Radi se o ovome.

----------


## marijakr

Cure trebam pomoc.
Imam curicu staru tjedan dana. U rodilistu je kakala tamno a kad smo dosle doma dosla patronazna i rekla mi da joj dam prokuhanu kamilicu sa secerom jer je zatvorena. Dala sam joj to u ponedjeljak popodne i ona ne prestaje da ima proljev.ko tornado prdne i napuni pelenu i to je onak vodenasto,zuto sa zutim i bijelim zrncima ko sir. Normalno podrigne ali skoro uvjek stuca. Jede novalak. Neznam kaj da radim,bas sam zabrinuta. Dosle smo u nedjelju doma 3650 a jucer smo imale 3700. Danas mi je pobljuckala bas dosta necega zutoga

----------


## ki ki

http://m.similac.com/feeding-expert/diaper-decoder
ovdje je lijepo objasnjena svaka vrsta stolice

----------


## quatita

Pozdrav cure! 
Prvi put sam na forumu i friska sam mama, beba ima dva mjeseca, molim Vas za pomoc. Jel Vam nekada beba ima sitne grumencice u stolici? Inace boja stolice je o.k  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

to ti je normalno koliko sam skužila da imaju te grumenčiće, mene više zabrinjavaju zelene stolice pitam se jel to od nečeg što sam ja pojela?
Sad sam sve pročitala što sam našla o tome pa vidim da je i to normalno :Unsure:

----------


## Apsu

joj ta stolica, nikad kraja strahovima  :Rolling Eyes: 
Znači bebač mi je do prije tjedan dana imao stolicu svaki dan. Onda ju nije imao 3 dana pa se pokakao, pa ju nije imao jedan dan pa se pokakao i sad ju nije imao 3 dana i maloprije se posrao.. Mene muči- do sad je uvijek imao vodenastu stolicu, nikad se po njemu nije moglo skužit da sere osim što se u pelenama čula voda.. Sad se bio napinjao, sav je pocrvenio i stolica je nekako kompaktna, ne preljeva se, čvrsta je.. Normalne boje i mirisa.. jel moguće da je to zatvor? Jel može uopće isključivo dojena beba imat zatvor?  :neznam:

----------


## Idnom

Pedijatri kazu da iskljucivo dojeno dijete ne treba kakati i do 10-12 dana i da je to ok.
Moje iskustvo: mali mi s nekih par dana starosti je prestao kakati. Pedica isto rekla nema veze, sve je ok. Nakon 8 dana sam mu samoinicijativno stavila cepic i iz njega 10min nije prestajalo izlaziti. Vec sam se pitala di je u tom malom tijelu sve to drzao.
Moj savjet je da ti obzirom da dojis probas pojesti nesto sto otvara pa ce vjerujem i njemu lakse ici kakica. Mislim da 3 dana nije zabrinjavajuce, ako je sve drugo ok.

----------


## Mimah

Iskljucivo dojena beba nakon 6. tjedna moze ne kakati i do 10 i vise dana. Ako mu ne smeta, ok je. Sve boje i konzistencije su normalne. Opusti se.  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

> Iskljucivo dojena beba nakon 6. tjedna moze ne kakati i do 10 i vise dana. Ako mu ne smeta, ok je. Sve boje i konzistencije su normalne. Opusti se.


 :Smile:  (budem se opustila kad si sam pocne brisat guzicu  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Least123

ne znam gdje da pisem...uglavnom primjetila sam ponekad kao sitan trag krvi...ma milimetar i takva 2-3 nekad u stolici svoje bebe...ima li netko takvih iskustava?

----------


## Apsu

Da, kod nas je bila rijec o alergiji na nešto što sam ja pojela. Smetale su mu 3 stvari: mlijeko, dimljeni sir i surumi štapići.

Krv može biti i od ranice na anusu, probaj ga samo malo rasiriti pa vidi jel ima ranicu. Ak ima maži bepanthenom..

A da budeš mirna idi pedijatru po testove pa kad iduci put primjeris krv, uzmes štapic i pokupis stolicu, to radis 3 dana za redom na 3 razlicite stolice i odneses u laboratorij da se vidi da li je unutarnje krvarenje ili je bezopasno.

----------


## Least123

koliko tiga si vidjela u stolici? ovo je stvarno malo bilo pa sad ne znam dal da dramatiziram. sutra putujemo na vikend i ne znam jel to moze pricrkati ponedjeljak.
jucer sam na cijepljenu spomenula to pedijatrici i rekla je da jos pratim to i nis drugo.

----------


## Least123

apsu...kako ste skuzili da se radi o alergiji? sto si izbjegavala jesti?

----------


## Apsu

Skužila sam jer sam nakon prve krvi u stolici počela pratiti šta jedem i ispalo je da svaki puta kada sam pojela dimljeni sir ili surumi štapiće bilo je krvi,a na mlijeko je bio alergičan odma ko beba pa ga poslje nisam ni konzumirala, ali to je to.

Nije paničarila jer je najvjerojatnije riječ o alergiji na nešto što si ti pojela, pogotovo ako je u stolici bilo i malo sluzi, ili je riječ o ranici. 
Trči doktoru ako se krv pojavi u svakoj stolici koju dijete ima, 2 dana za redom, onda to znači da dijete krvari, ili ako je krv tamne boje, znači ako nije friška...

Ja sam išla s malim na sve moguće pretrage, često je imao krv, bila sam luda al sve je bilo ok..

----------


## Least123

jutros su 2 stolice takve ;(
ali to je onako malo, lagano..ne znam sto da kazem. zvala sam oedijatricu i nosit cu stolicu 3 dana iduci tjedan.
krv je onako ko svjeza...
stolica mu je inace onako senfasta i razvlaci se kad je svjeza. takva nam je od pocetka. i ima komadice nekad u sebi. ne znam kako izgleda sluzava jer i ovo je onako razvlaci se...i onda u nekom tom dijelu bude tockica krvi kao zilica manja..pokusat cu sliku stavit kroz neki link oa da mi prokomentiras.
inace sam.mlijeko papala jucer ujutro? dal bi to tek sad mogla biti reakcija?

----------


## Least123

e o slike nase stolice
https://imageshack.com/my/images?w=1

----------


## Apsu

Ne moraš slikicu staviti, znam na šta misliš, tako je bilo i mom malom.
Ne mora biti da je tvoje dijete alergično na mlijeko, iako dosta dijece je pa je moguće. Prati, nemoj piti mlijeko barem 4-5 dana, pa onda prati nakon što popiješ, jedino tako ćeš znati. 

Dakle, nemoj paničariti zbog 2 stolice danas, al idi doktoru ako se to ponavlja dan za dan..

----------


## Least123

da li je bez ove crvenw tockice ov9 sluzava stolica ili normalna? gore na slici na pocetku strwnice nalazi se slika.
takva stolica je od samog pocetka

----------


## Apsu

Ne vidim sliku :/

----------


## Least123

evo sad
http://tinypic.com/r/2d8qdxx/8

----------


## Apsu

Vidim sliku al ne znam da li je to sluz. To možeš samo ti znati, sluz se razvlači, izgleda kao šmrkalj..

----------


## Least123

pa ovo se razvlaci...ali to nam je od samog pocetka.
a kakve bi trebala biti normalna struktura stolice, kruta ili kako? ov9 je onako sve pomjesano, ali nije zrnasto ili kruto nego tako vodenkasto i ima svega

----------


## Kikica1

Meni bez ovog crvenog izgleda isto kao ono sta mi nadjemo u peleni. Moj negdje od napunjenog prvog mjeseca kaki svaki treci dan a prije tog je bilo i vodenaste i zrnaste. Boja mi je normalna, ova zrnca su isto normalna, dapace koliko sam shvatila i pozeljna. Jedino to crvenkasto bi i mene vjerojatno navelo da se obratim pedijatru.

----------


## Least123

da uoravo to crveno mene muci..moze bit da ima alergiju na kravlje mlijeko.koje ja papam. kazem jela sam jucer ujutro oa ne znam da li mu to tek danas ujutro moze biti u stolici ovako prikazano.

----------


## Danonino

Je li normalno da isključivo dojeno novorođenče ima onoliko stolica dnevno koliko i podoja (a to je jako puno, nekad i dvije tijekom podoja)? Stolice su žute sa zrncima, izgledom školske, pelene uredno mokre, dobro opće stanje. Hvala!

----------


## paklenica

> Je li normalno da isključivo dojeno novorođenče ima onoliko stolica dnevno koliko i podoja (a to je jako puno, nekad i dvije tijekom podoja)? Stolice su žute sa zrncima, izgledom školske, pelene uredno mokre, dobro opće stanje. Hvala!


Da, potpuno je normalno, dapače i poželjno.

----------


## Danonino

Hvala na brzom odgovoru! A ja se prestrašila da neće zbog tog dobivat dovoljno na kilaži

----------


## Danonino

Samo da javim da je u prvih mjesec dana dobila 1300 gr, isključivo dojenje  :Smile: 

I dalje serucka ko grlica  :Wink:

----------


## anabeg

Ja sam prije 3tjedna po treći put postala mama, a vjerujte da se osjećam kao da mi je prvo dijete i milijun pitanja nad glavom..dečko mi je u svakom pogledu drukčiji od mojih cura u toj dobi, pa eto i po pitanju kakice :Smile:  Dakle, prvih tjedan dana uredno sve, kakanje svaki podoj..onda nakon toga 2-3-4 kakica dnevno kako koji dan, onda 2 dana nije kakao..noćas se pokaka 3 puta u 5 minuta i od tada ništa..jel to ok pošto je isključivo dojen? stolice od početka nisu zrnaste, ni pjenaste (takve pamtim kod mojih cura) nego onako više vodenaste žute..popišanih pelena ima dovoljno...kilaža ok, jučer je imao 20dana, patronažna u posjeti i izvagala ga je..imao je 4580, a pri otpustu iz bolnice je imao 3580, rođen sa 3770gr.

----------


## rumena

Dijete od 6.5 mjeseci, do prije par tjedana isključivo dojeno - stolicu je imao svaki drugi-treći dan. Normalne konzistencije i boje. 
Sada ima jedan obrok dohrane (voće - žitarice) i stolica je i dalje svaka 2-3 dana, ali tvrdaaaa. Dakle, doslovno kaka tvrde kuglice  :Sad: . Nudim mu vode, popije doduše vrlo malo. 
U kašicu umutim i malo soka od šljive, pazim da ne dajem namirnice koje zatvaraju (znači uvijek je u igri malo šljive ili kruške), ali nema neke velike promjene. Kako je moguće da dijete kojemu su svi ostali obroci mliječni (dojenje) ima tako tvrdu stolicu?? Iskustva?

----------


## Danonino

Rumena, i mi smo imali taj problem kad smo počinjali s dohranom, ne znam koje ste namirnice dosad uveli, ali nas je spašavalo maslinovo ulje - u svakoj povrtnoj (mada sam ja i u voćne) kašici po par kapi, ne treba ga posebno uvoditi i da vidiš veselja  :Very Happy:

----------


## slavonika

Pozdrav mamice,evo naš bebač je star 3,5 mj, dojimo na zahtjev i zadnjih dana mu je stolica zelena sa tragovima žute boje,sa bijelim zrncima,dali je to ok?
 Ne mislim da je gladan pošto dobiva mjesečno 1,2 kg. Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Kaae

Ok je.

----------


## zutaminuta

Do sada je imala uglavnom 1-2 kakice, ali jučer je dečko primijetio da ona možda puno kaka. Jučer je kakala tri puta. Danas isto tri puta, s tim da je zadnja dva puta kakala sada navečer. Boja žućkasto zelenkasta, mukuzna, senfasta, kao inače. Uzela sam pelenu malo bolje da pogledam i primijetila *2-3 sitne sitne crvene piknjice,* manje od makova zrna, ali tu su. 

Sada se brinem, što je to?

Malena je potpuno normalnog ponašanja, vesela, živahna, nema vrućice, fontanela nije uvučena, ima preko šest pišanih pelena, doji redovito.

----------


## Kaae

Vjerojatno nista, mozda puknuta kapilara a mozda ni to. Ne bih se uopce brinula, osim da se pocne dogadjati u prakticki svakoj peleni.

A sto se broja pokakanih pelena tice, tu nema nikakvih problema. Neka kaka koliko zeli, stvarno je svejedno.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Nama je znala u crijevu puknut koja kapilarica pa je tu i tamo bilo tragova krvi. S tim da sam ja sa time trčala na hitnu sa svojom malom pa su mi umrli od smijeha... :/

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------

